# Welches Benzin für einen Bootsmotor



## Rico881 (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Habe mal ne Frage: Fahren dieses Jahr wieder nach Schweden zum angeln und dieses Jahr hat unser Boot auch nen Motor. Da ich noch keine Erfahrungen mit Motorbooten habe weiß ich gar nicht, *welchen Sprit* man da reinfüllt und *wieviel so ein Motor so schluckt*.
Kann mir da jemand behilflich sein...
Wäre klasse


Petri Heil


----------



## Rainer 32 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches Benzin für einen Bootsmotor*

2-Takt ???
4-Takt ???
Wieviel PS ???


----------



## HD4ever (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches Benzin für einen Bootsmotor*

ein paar mehr Angaben wären schon nicht sooooo schlecht ... :m
ich hab nen 5 PS MLH Mercury Bj.2001 2-takter,
also Normalbenzin + 2taktöl für die 1:100 Mischung....
keine Ahnung was der so genau verbraucht - aber mit dem internen 2,5l Tank bin ich eigendlich den ganzen Tag unterwegs .... viel ist es nicht ....


----------



## hd-treiber (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches Benzin für einen Bootsmotor*

Mein Vater hat nen 4,5PS Suzuki Zweitakter, fährt mit 1:50 Gemisch von der Tanke wunderbar.


----------



## Jan77 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches Benzin für einen Bootsmotor*

1:50 bei meinem Johnson 10PS 2-Takter.

1:100 bei meinem ehemaligen Suzuki 4Ps 2-Takter 

Jeweils Normalbenzin und 2Takt Öl für AB-Motoren mit der Schmierung TCW 3. 
Haben aber alle 2Takt Marine-Öle.


----------



## Albatros (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches Benzin für einen Bootsmotor*

nur mal so ne Faustformel bei wirtschaftlicher Gleitfahrt sofern möglich:

Spritverbrauch beim 2-takter pro Stunde: pro geleistete PS etwa 300g
Spritverbrauch beim 4-takter pro Stunde: pro geleistete PS etwa 200g


----------



## petipet (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches Benzin für einen Bootsmotor*

Kann da Albatros nur zustimmen.

Beispiel: Schlauchboot Honda T35-AE, Gewicht 93 Kg trocken. Mit 7.3kw (9,9 PS) und normaler Beladung (Angelkram, 2 Personen) 0,12 l/km.
Ein GFK-Boot ist zwar etwas schwerer, trotzdem haut Albatros Faustformel hin:
4 Takter/pro/h. und geleistete PS etwa 200g.
Natürlich relativiert sich das nach Bootsgröße/Gewicht und gefahrener Drehzahl. Das weiß Alobatros natürlich. Und zwar besser als ich. 
Aber Albatros Faustformel ist die beste die ich kenne.
Mit meinem letztem Pischel-Bolero-Schlauchi 3.60/15PS Yamaha2T schluckte der Motor bei 3/4 Gas um die 4-5 l/h.

Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## pechi24 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches Benzin für einen Bootsmotor*

Das heißt ja, dass ein 2takter 50% mehr Sprit durchzieht.

Suche ja auch einen Motor mit 10-15PS für mein Micro Fun, da muss man aus Kosten- und Umweltgründen ja wirklich zum teureren 4Takter tendieren.


----------



## Rico881 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches Benzin für einen Bootsmotor*

Leider habe ich keine genaueren Daten zu dem Motor aber ich bedanke mich trotzdem für die vielen informativen Beiträge. 

Petri Heil


----------



## Chicago Angler (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches Benzin für einen Bootsmotor*

Wiedermal toll informative. Danke schoen!:m 

Gibt es in Deutschland eine PS Hoechstgrenze fuer Angelboote?


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches Benzin für einen Bootsmotor*

Pechi,
wenn du dich zu dieser Zeit bei einer Neubeschaffung/ Gebrauchtbeschaffung freiwillig für einen 2takter entscheidest, machst du einen großen Fehler. Schau dich mal um und du wirst feststellen, dass z.B. nahezu alle "Kaufgesuche" sich auf 4takter beziehen. Wenn du irgendwann einmal deinen Motor verkaufen oder dein Boot komplett wechseln willst - und der Zeitpunkt kommt, so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche  |rolleyes  - glaub es einem Bootsverrückten, so ist dein Motor eigentlich wertlos und dein Boot als Packet kaum zu verkaufen.


----------

